# Felt a bit motivated



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well i haven't drawn a fish in a LONG time :lol: so i decided to draw again today .
But no i'm not doing commissions because i'm busy on a site called DeviantART.com doing Art trades, Request, etc so i cannot add on more currently, sorry
I didn't give it branching, scales, etc because i'm lazy ;D








so enjoy~


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

This is AMAZING!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So great!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

love it! What's your dA handle?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks to all of you  Maybe eventually i could do one that is actually detailed xD haha
well i have two accounts (one was an accident so.... yeah ._.U) but you could look up steelreaper321 ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh! are all those beautiful reptile yours?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm on deviantart too! but my name is the same as it is here.

Faved the picture on DA by the way...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

_thank you :-D
actually i just Own Solomon :lol: the rest are either my Dad's or family snakes  
also my other profile is just nearly the same it's called "steelreaper1507" XD after my xbox account haha_


----------

